# probleme de mail avec icloud



## poseidis (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Je viens faire part d'un soucis avec le mail sous icloud
apres avoir créer une nouvelle adresse depuis mes Ibidules, et l'avoir correctement configuré (du moins je le pense) il m'est impossible d'envoyer le moindre mail et m'affiche le message suivant :

la conexion au serveur d'envoi "pO5-smtp.mail.me.com" a échoué, d'autres serveurs peuvent etre configuré ...

Et cela que ce soit sur mon ipad 1 wifi ou sur l'iphone 4 en wifi et 3g

y a t il une manip que j'ai zapé ? est ce un probleme de leur serveurs ?

mon FAI est numericable et mon operateur SFR

Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## bigbilbo (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème.

Il fait que tu attentes genre 30min - 1H et ensuite ton adresse fonctionne.

Par contre moi j ai des problème avec le calendrier celui ci charge constamment.

Des idées ? 

Cordialement 

Alban


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

Moi c'est avec le serveur de réception que ça déconne sévère. Me demande mon mot de passe et ne le reconnais jamais. Ca sur l'iMac sous Lion uniquement.
Alors que l'ipad et l'iphone gazouille...

Pour les calendriers RAS, même les abonnements ont suivi 

Si quelqu'un à une idée pour le serveur de réception, car là c'est très pénible...


----------



## iDomi (13 Octobre 2011)

Même problème que toi vleroy sur mon MacBook air avec Lion , et l'apli mail sur iCloud ne fonctionne plus non plus


----------



## Juldu62 (13 Octobre 2011)

ça va je suis pas le seul a ne plus accéder à mes mails depuis la migration mobileme -> icloud...


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

Rectificatif: non l'ipad et l'iphone sont concernés!

Apple, si tu m'entends, remets le service en route  tout au moins tant que je paye


----------



## valentin. (13 Octobre 2011)

Les noms changent, les problèmes restent.

iCloud m'a l'air aussi fumeux que ce ne fut MobileMe !

Même problème de mon côté..


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Octobre 2011)

ben, comme tout le monde, je patiente.


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> ben, comme tout le monde, je patiente.



oui sauf quand c'est ton mail pro et que t'es d'astreinte... Note qu'aux us, ça pourrait rapporter un max


----------



## Esart (13 Octobre 2011)

Apple n'a rien à envier à Blackberry.
Impossible d'accéder à Mail iCloud sur aucune machine: iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS, iMac 27", MacBook Pro, Macbook Air.
TOUS sous Lion....
Demande sans cesse le mot de passe  et le rejette !


----------



## iTooms (13 Octobre 2011)

ben moi aussi ! impossible de me connecter à mail avec icloud !
il ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe ...
sous www.icloud.com impossible également ...
ipad et iphone non plus !!

démarrage difficile pour le cloud ?


----------



## puccini (13 Octobre 2011)

Pas de souci ce matin, mais depuis midi, plus possible de relever mes mails.
Sur le Mac : 
Le serveur iCloud IMAP «*p99-imap.mail.me.com*» a refusé le mot de passe de lutilisateur

Sur l'iPhone : nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe erroné

Good job Apple. iCloud a trop de succès ?


----------



## daphone (13 Octobre 2011)

Pareil pour nous au taff !:mouais:


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

daphone a dit:


> Pareil pour nous au taff !:mouais:



revenez au fax


----------



## iTooms (13 Octobre 2011)

ahh ? ça a l'air de refonctionner chez moi ... mail : ok - ipad : ok - iphone : non pas encore !!


----------



## TontonMich (13 Octobre 2011)

vleroy a dit:


> Moi c'est avec le serveur de réception que ça déconne sévère. Me demande mon mot de passe et ne le reconnais jamais. Ca sur l'iMac sous Lion uniquement.
> Alors que l'ipad et l'iphone gazouille...
> 
> Pour les calendriers RAS, même les abonnements ont suivi
> ...


Salut,
J'ai le même problème. C'est une CATA ce passage à iCloud. Email "*@me.com" Redemande sans cesse le mot de passe...
Impossible également de partager le calendrier entre iPhone, Macbook et iMac par exemple... Comment faire ?
SOS ??? Merci


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

iTooms a dit:


> ahh ? ça a l'air de refonctionner chez moi ... mail : ok - ipad : ok - iphone : non pas encore !!



idem mais cela n'a fait que sauter depuis midi... alors prudence


----------



## iTooms (13 Octobre 2011)

voila, sur l'iphone c'est ok aussi !

bon j'espère que ça tiendra !

mais je trouve presque "normal" que ça saute car on doit être quelques millions à faire nos migrations en même temps !! niveau réseau c'est un truc de ouf pour que ça plante pas ...

j'ai mis le mot "normal" entre guillemet car c'est quant même chiant hihi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------




TontonMich a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai le même problème. C'est une CATA ce passage à iCloud. Email "*@me.com" Redemande sans cesse le mot de passe...
> Impossible également de partager le calendrier entre iPhone, Macbook et iMac par exemple... Comment faire ?
> SOS ??? Merci



y'a rien à faire que d'attendre c tout !!
ça doit bosser fort chez apple ! j'aimerai pas être à la place des ingénieurs de réseau en ce moment


----------



## Alino06 (13 Octobre 2011)

Sur 2 comptes Me différents, plus de mail non plus à partir des Macs, mais ça marche à partir des iDevices ...


----------



## Alice (13 Octobre 2011)

Meme problème. Bon, je me calme et je patiente, on est très nombreux a s'être jetés sur iCloud qu'on attendait depuis longtemps.
Est ce un problème particulier à ceux qui ont fait la migration depuis MobileMe? (Comme moi)


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part, aucun problème avec iCloud. Il m'a fallu juste le temps de comprendre comment tout cela fonctionne.


----------



## Yodabel (13 Octobre 2011)

Perso...le problème du mail en imap disparaît et revient depuis ce midi.
Ce matin, tout allait bien
Autre problème : impossible de faire une sauvegarde de mon iPad sur iCloud...
Wait and see....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour moi ... demandes répétées du mot de passe ... déconnexions intempestives ... impossibilité de relever mes mails ... j'espère que ça ne va pas durer !:mouais:


----------



## MisterDrako (13 Octobre 2011)

idem ici :

Le serveur iCloud IMAP «*p99-imap.mail.me.com*» a refusé le mot de passe de lutilisateur ! ! ! ! 

de quoi se les mordres ! ! ! !


----------



## cmoilole (13 Octobre 2011)

Ouf... AprÃ¨s une quasi unit Blanche entre IOS5, 10.7.2 et la migration de MobileMe Vers iCloud, je ne parvenais pas Ã* faire fonctionner le tout entre mes Mac et iPhone en raison de ce foutu problÃ¨me d'authentification entre autre et d'une mauvaise synchro entre iCal et iCloud... J'suis rassurÃ© de ne pas Ãªtre le seul.
Il n'empÃªche que les plus emmerdÃ©s dans l'histoire sont ceux qui avaient un compte MobileMe. On ne peut Ã* priori pas utiliser le compte liÃ© Ã* iTunes (apple ID) avec son adresse MobileMe. On peut bien sÃ»re utiliser l'autre compte MobileMe migrÃ© vers iCloude, mais pas avec sont identifiant AppleID....


----------



## vleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi ... demandes répétées du mot de passe ... déconnexions intempestives ... impossibilité de relever mes mails ... j'espère que ça ne va pas durer !:mouais:





MisterDrako a dit:


> idem ici :
> 
> Le serveur iCloud IMAP «*p99-imap.mail.me.com*» a refusé le mot de passe de lutilisateur ! ! ! !
> 
> de quoi se les mordres ! ! ! !



moi c'est rentré dans l'ordre et ça gazouille grave  si lion est plus rapide que SL, icloud est incontestablement plus rapide que mobileme dans les authentifications quand elles marchent, et on a plus de brouillons intempestifs. Le tout, totalement synchronisé sur tous les appareils... Allez


----------



## Tyte (13 Octobre 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> de quoi se les mordres ! ! ! !



Va falloir faire preuve de souplesse 

Chez moi mail en vient même à planter!


----------



## iTooms (13 Octobre 2011)

hop ça recommence à ne plus fonctionner ... oulalalaaa


----------



## Benleroy (13 Octobre 2011)

Meme chose ici: Impossible de contacter le serveur « p05-smtp.mail.me.com » sur les ports par défaut.

Vivement que le probleme soit résolus...

Par contre depuis l'interface icloud.com les mails passent.


----------



## bertux (14 Octobre 2011)

Toujours ce problème d'envoi de mail depuis l'iphone ce matin


----------



## Alice (14 Octobre 2011)

Alice a dit:


> Meme problème. Bon, je me calme et je patiente, on est très nombreux a s'être jetés sur iCloud qu'on attendait depuis longtemps.
> Est ce un problème particulier à ceux qui ont fait la migration depuis MobileMe? (Comme moi)




Bon, la patience a payé, tout fonctionne (apparemment) ce matin, les mails que je m'envoie sur toutes mes adresses Mac et Orange et leurs Alias arrivent dans la BAL.
et l'exaspérant message le serveur icloud iMap 99 a disparu...
à suivre?


----------



## Juldu62 (14 Octobre 2011)

Ok sur mon iphone, par contre sur l'imac toujours le mdp refusé ...


----------



## JoMac (14 Octobre 2011)

Alors "chez moi" : 
- Push semble déconner sur l'iPhone, je suis obligé parfois de relever manuellement
- En ligne ça marche mieux mais impossible d'envoyer des pièces jointes. Est-ce que je suis le seul ?
- Par Mac OS, je n'arrive plus rien à faire mais je pense que c'est que je ne suis pas encore passé à Lion. J'ai juste ?


----------



## Tyte (14 Octobre 2011)

Tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre chez moi... esperont que cela soit un lointain souvenir...


----------



## Dead head (14 Octobre 2011)

JoMac a dit:


> (&#8230 Par Mac OS, je n'arrive plus rien à faire mais je pense que c'est que je ne suis pas encore passé à Lion. J'ai juste ?



Il faut Lion version 10.7.2 pour avoir accès à iCloud.


----------



## bertux (14 Octobre 2011)

Je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de message depuis mon iPhone.

La connexion au serveur d'envoi "p05-smtp.mail.me.com" a échoué.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------

vous pensez qu'on peut changer le serveur smtp sur l'iphone ?


----------



## Juldu62 (14 Octobre 2011)

bertux a dit:


> Je ne peux toujours pas envoyer de message depuis mon iPhone.
> 
> La connexion au serveur d'envoi "p05-smtp.mail.me.com" a échoué.
> 
> ...



pour que cela fonctionne j'ai du supprimer le compte du tel ou du mac et reconfigurer


----------



## Kriskool (14 Octobre 2011)

Probleme avec Mail quand je veux faire une envoi multi adresses.
Je fais glisser mes contacts vers la ligne "A" de mail mais j'en perd certains au moment du transfert ! certains ne veulent pas aller dans la barre d'adresse

ensuite je crée un groupe "famille" et je clique droit dessus pour envoyer un message à tous les membres de ce groupe. eh bien rien ne se passe dans mail ! le champs adresses reste vide !

tres énervant pour annoncer ma nouvelle adresse me.com !!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (14 Octobre 2011)

Lors du paramétrage d'iCloud sur mon iPhone : 

1/ je rentre mon identifiant Apple en ...@free.fr
2/ je crée une adresse mail en ...@me.com
3/ j'active Mail dans iCloud pour recevoir le courrier sur le nouveau compte en ...@me.com
4/ j'envoie un mail à cette adresse pour tester
5/ PROBLÉME : "Impossible d'envoyer un email à cette adresse ...@me.fr.
J'ai essayé depuis plusieurs PCs ou mac ou iphone en utilisant différents comptes de messagerie, j'ai demandé à des copains de m'envoyer un email à cette adresse, ils échouent tous.
Ils reçoivent tous instantanément un email en retour disant que cette adresse est illégale.
Par contre je n'ai aucun problème pour envoyer un email à partir de cette adresse depuis le site web iCloud.

Personne n'a le même problème ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Octobre 2011)

pour ma part:


pb comme bcp d'entre vous avec le mot de passe rejeté!

je pensais etre devenu fou, je tapais le mot de passe et rien! 
du coup appelle la hotline (qui au passage etait surchargé: plus de 10 mins d'attente!)

on a tout refait ensemble (j'arrivais à me connecter a icloud via safari mais pas par MAIL!)
donc remise du mot de passe a zero et au miracle ça marchait


pour le pb que j'ai eu avec MAIL, en fait mail reconaissait icloud mais je pouvais rien recevoir et rien envyer: là tout simple il suffit de faie clique droit sur "boite de recption" et "connecter tous les comptes" 
voili voilou 

en esperant que cela puisse aider!


----------



## seolane88 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme certain d'entre vous j'ai le message d'erreur suivant lorsque je tante d'envoyer un message par mon adresse en me.com

Impossible de contacter le serveur «*p05-smtp.mail.me.com*» sur les ports par défaut.

J'ai supprimé et re-créer le compte plusieurs fois mais sans résultats ...

Pas cool !!


----------



## clemens94 (15 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème que vous.

Sur mon Mac (10.7.2), aucun problème pour avoir mon courier avec Mail.app.
Mais sur mon iPhone 3G, impossible de configure l'IMAP : à chaque fois j'ai le message d'erreur "*La connexion au serveur "p01-imap.mail.me.com" a échoué.*".

J'ai essayé _p01-imap.mail.me.com, p05-imap.mail.me.com, imap.mail.me.com_. Toujours le même problème.
J'ai essayé de mettre mon identifiant avec ou sans @me.com, j'ai changé de mot de passe pour essayer, j'ai essayer de mettre mon adresse e-mail avec laquelle j'ai créé mon Apple ID. Toujours rien.


----------



## MelleB (15 Octobre 2011)

Pareil que vous impossible d'envoyer ou de recevoir des mails de mon adresse en me.com...

espérons que le bug sera vit corrigé


----------



## bertux (16 Octobre 2011)

Bon alors chez moi ça fonctionne depuis ce matin sans que je n'ai changé quoi que ce soit, il est probable que les serveurs d'Apple aient été dépassés par l'arrivé des nouveaux utilisateurs.


----------



## JoMac (16 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont des problèmes avec le mode "Push". Depuis iCloud, mes mails n'arrivent que lorsque je lance la messagerie qui relève le courrier alors automatiquement. Sinon mon iPhone ne me prévient pas l'arrivée de nouveaux messages... Merci pour votre expérience.


----------



## vleroy (17 Octobre 2011)

JoMac a dit:


> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont des problèmes avec le mode "Push". Depuis iCloud, mes mails n'arrivent que lorsque je lance la messagerie qui relève le courrier alors automatiquement. Sinon mon iPhone ne me prévient pas l'arrivée de nouveaux messages... Merci pour votre expérience.



ah non chez moi ça marche nickel, et le message center est géant! par contre le service n'est pas constant. Y a des coupures régulières!


----------



## Boraw (18 Octobre 2011)

Je n'arrivais pas non plus à envoyé des messages de " yahoo ou hotmail" vers mon adresse toto@me.com car je recevais un message d'erreur.
J'ai résolu le problème :
  J'ai créé un alias (une deuxième adresse en @me.com sur mon compte)
  J'ai envoyé du courrier à cette adresse :  il  a été distribué
  J'ai ensuite envoyé du courrier vers ma première adresse  toto@me.com

et ça marche ! 
pourquoi ? le mystère reste entier.

Boraw


----------



## Reaksar (25 Octobre 2011)

Ah bah je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir quelques problèmes..

Pour ma part je suis passé à Lion / iCloud depuis trois jours et depuis... Plus de mail ! Mais est resté ouvert plusieurs heures, impossible de relever mes emails. Il ne veut plus quitter, j'ai du forcer à quitter, et en réouvrant, toujours rien.. Je ne comprends pas bien ! 

En gros mail cherche a relever les mails, puis il me met la petite icone comme si je n'étais pas connecté. Et dès que j'appuie sur le bouton relever.. rien.

Bref, c'est un peu chiant.. Heureusement que l'iPhone fonctionne !


----------



## superclit (14 Février 2012)

salut !
Moi aussi Mail me demande plusieurs fois par jour le mot de passe de mon adresse iCloud.
Je n'ai pas migré de MobilMe à iCloud et c'est le même problème.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?
A+


----------



## jc7net (21 Février 2012)

Chez moi c'est pareil dans Mail, mais j'arrive à me connecter sur iCloud avec Safari après l'immigration. 

Voilà tout est dit sur la photo 
Voir la pièce jointe 88712


Après une longggg y pénible recherche j'ai trouvé ça 
Voir la pièce jointe 88722


j'ai changé le mot de pass sur iTunes Store mais il se change par tout ID Apple, iTunes Store, iCoud ou bien il devrait s'appeler ( iMerdoud  ) 

Donc, suis pas un expert mais ont arrive vite fait à une conclusion = On Paye pour RIEN

Comme disait un collègue sur un autre forum "Apple forcé la main pour passer a la nouvel version de l'OS qui n'apporte rien d'indispensable" sans parler des plusieurs incompatibilité, jeux etc. 

bref fâché serai un tout petit mot bien gentil aujourd'hui


----------



## jc7net (29 Février 2012)

S.V.P qq'un aurai une réponse ? please?


----------



## jybarth (15 Mars 2012)

bertux a dit:


> Bon alors chez moi ça fonctionne depuis ce matin sans que je n'ai changé quoi que ce soit, il est probable que les serveurs d'Apple aient été dépassés par l'arrivé des nouveaux utilisateurs.



Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème. Je l'avais déjà eu sous macos 10.6.8. J'avais eu la hotline qui a jeté l'éponge.

Puis, sans que je ne change rien, tout s'est remis à fonctionner normalement.

Je suis passé sous machos 10.7.3 avec migration sous icloud. Tout marchait nickel et puis depuis 2 jours, ce problème a refait surface sans que je n'ai changé quoi que ce soit.

Je pense que ce problème est plus du côté des serveurs Apple mais tout est nickel au niveau des statuts d'icloud...

@+


----------



## jc7net (16 Mars 2012)

...........................


----------



## Daniel41 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai une adresse me.com. J'ai fait la migration sur icloud. Ma messagerie est celle d'Entourage. Depuis 2 jours, je ne peux plus envoyer de mails. Je reçois l'info suivante: Relaying not allowed: puis le nom de l'adresse email du destinataire. 
J'ai pris contact avec le support icloud. Il relève qu'il ne peut m'aider, car le support est uniquement valable pour la messagerie Mail ou pour outlook de Windows! On m'a conseillé de supprimer le compte dans Entourage et de le reconstituer, ce que j'ai fait mais sans succès.
La configuration du compte est la suivante: réception: mail.me.com (serveur IMAP), envoi smtp.me.com
Je suis étonné que Mac ne soutienne pas l'application Entourage en tant que messagerie. Pourtant cela a bien fonctionné jusqu'à hier. Quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté aux mêmes problèmes? En outre, je travaille avec la messagerie Incredimail dans mon PC Windows. Jusqu'à hier, j'envoyais et recevais des mails sans problème avec mon adresse me.com
Merci pour un commentaire.


----------

